# Why the Protestant Reformation matters



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 25, 2008)

This by our esteemed R. Scott Clark. It's a bit edited. But worth the watch. If I ever get to move to San Diego like I want to Mr. Clark I would love to sit under your preaching 

[video=youtube;otGfG5dDl7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otGfG5dDl7Y[/video]


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 25, 2008)

That was refreshing; its also good to hear Dr. Clark's voice.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 25, 2008)

I was so impressed I put it on my blog:

R. Scott Clark on the Reformation Doctrine of Justification « Reformed Covenanter


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 25, 2008)

Same here


----------

